# Spectacled Caiman?



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I was wondering who here has kept specys I have only kept dwarfs myself but I was offered a small specy today and I am seriously considering it!What yas think?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've kept them they can be real snots... but they can cool down. not a bad crocodilian.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

They are very impressive animals and I have seen some fairly calm ones myself how have you found them for feeding etc?are they as secretive and easily stressed as the Paleosuchus sp.?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Magik said:


> They are very impressive animals and I have seen some fairly calm ones myself how have you found them for feeding etc?are they as secretive and easily stressed as the Paleosuchus sp.?


 no, not at all they are greedy guys.... not shy at all.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Hahaha brilliant they sound like great species I have heard that they can be handled safely and "tamed" I have only seen small specys that were "tame" but I think they were more scared than "tame"?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Magik said:


> Hahaha brilliant they sound like great species I have heard that they can be handled safely and "tamed" I have only seen small specys that were "tame" but I think they were more scared than "tame"?


get them young.... work with them a bigger one that has an attitude, keeps an attitude. we had a 4 foot one or so that was really sweet. on their side is the fact that they are nearly bullet proof.... tough guys.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea its understandable why they are not afraid of ya!This little guy is about 15 inches about the same size i got my Dwarf at but I think he is going to keep his attitude!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Magik said:


> Yea its understandable why they are not afraid of ya!This little guy is about 15 inches about the same size i got my Dwarf at but I think he is going to keep his attitude!!!


 be his boss.... he'll give in... it just takes longer the older they are..... here hatchlings were everywhere.... they were dirt cheap... like $15 retail.... hatchlings can't do a thing to you. don't worry too much about stress... they don't freak out and die.... tough guys. wear it out occasionally...they tire quickly and give up... eventually for good. a very warm one that isn't ever worked with will give you the hardest time. do it while they are small.: victory:


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheers thanks for the advice Habu!


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

iv had 3 and they were cool. very calm and easy to handle. i used to feed them together and never had any probs. 1 would never take rodents for some reason but i feed them live fish all the time. pretty spectacular to watch. they were pretty active when out in the garden. the biggest was 1.75 metres so i dont know how they were to handle after this size. they are now in munster zoo germany and the serengette wildlife park fallingbostel germany


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

They sound great mate I am getting more and more tempted every day!


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

if you want advice theres a guy called craig b on here. hes had a hell of alot of experience with crocs and im sure he would be more than willing to answer any questions you have. check out his thread on dwarf caimans. really nice guy to talk to


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheers Lefty thanks Ill drop the guy a PM


----------

